# 2 days after bladder surgery to remove stone



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

Well, our sheltie is back from surgery to remove bladder stones (but there were none found). The calcium oxalate was flushed out of her bladder and I'm sure she'll be feeling better from that.
We keep her on short leash to go potty, initially, she urinates well but then strains to get more out, only to get a few drops of blood. I was concerned about the blood but read that it can be normal after this surgery. 
*When she gets up after laying for a while (like this morning) urine and a little bit of blood leaks. 
Is that normal?*

She passed a small stool this morning after much straining.
She seems great, energetic and eats well, we have to keep her close to us to keep her calm.

and for the first time she urinated in the house. She hasn't done that since she was 11 weeks old. We take her out every hour or so. I feel really bad seeing the blood in her urine and blood after when she strain. How long will that last?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Cupid is my boy who had a bladder stone. His surgery to remove it was last November.

I don't remember the vet telling me anything about peeing blood after surgery--she might have done so, but I was feeling so overwhelmed I didn't remember--so I was pretty freaked out when Cupid was peeing blood afterward. I called the emergency vet, who told me this is normal. If I remember correctly, it lasted for a couple of days.


----------



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

Thracian said:


> Cupid is my boy who had a bladder stone. His surgery to remove it was last November.
> 
> I don't remember the vet telling me anything about peeing blood after surgery--she might have done so, but I was feeling so overwhelmed I didn't remember--so I was pretty freaked out when Cupid was peeing blood afterward. I called the emergency vet, who told me this is normal. If I remember correctly, it lasted for a couple of days.


Do you remember if he was straining? My C.J (female) keeps wanting to urinate, nothing more coming out but the bladder sutures must be irritating her? She wants to squat all the time to urinate.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Straining was more common for Cupid before the surgery. I remember that it seemed painful for him to pee for the first few days. His legs would shake, poor guy. But he healed nicely afterward.


----------



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

she is still bleeding I'm upset 
seems like a lot of blood to me. her urine looks more red, not yellow


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

boubou64 said:


> she is still bleeding I'm upset
> seems like a lot of blood to me. her urine looks more red, not yellow


I would call your vet and let them know right away.


----------



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

I called him last night and he told me it's normal up to 1 week after surgery. As long as she's eating/drinking and acting normally that all is good. She is acting normally, she really wants to go for a walk (the vet advised me to keep her on a short leash when out to potty, she likes to chase cats) and she was pulling towards the trail this morning, you can just tell what they want! anyways, I felt sorry for her, but can't risk injury now. She still wants to chase cats, barks, happy to see people, acts herself. But I think she might be getting a bit depressed from the confinement in the house, no walk, no car rides, no treats, what happened she must wonder! anyways, she won't eat her food this morning, she would take treats and human food tho but she's on a strict diet. I'm wondering, is she not eating (her food) because of something wrong or is it simply from being depressed? I'm asking because if something was wrong, I suppose she wouldn't eat human food or treats either right?
Oh, her pee was a bit yellower this morning, less blood in it


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
did they give her anything for pain the poor thing glad she had some yellow pee i know in humans it takes a while for the bleeding to stop whe they go 
the more she drinks it should clear up do they have her on the s\o food for a while 
lol on the human food she knows whats good 
hope shes feeling better soon 
jamie 
i am a mom to 3 shelties


----------



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

5 s corral said:


> hi
> did they give her anything for pain


She was on rymadil, but it's over now. She's on antibiotics maybe that's taking her appetite away. she didn't have her breakfast yesterday but she got hungry at bedtime and ate her food then. Good sign.
She had us up 3 times in the night to go potty but not much coming out.
I'm wondering, not much urine coming out maybe because she's going so often. she had a bit of food this morning, sleeping and bored right now. 
At least one of us is sleeping! ahah


----------

